# Alum Crappies Today 7-23-20



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Fished Alum today with deerfarmer from 7:00 - 3:00. What a day! Weather was perfect for fishing! Overcast, cool, and just the right amount of wind!

Started from our first spot until we quit at 3:00. The fish were caught in 10’-16’. Every spot we fished was loaded with schools of shad and fish under them and they were very active today! We had our double limit by 11:00 am.

We also caught lots of blue gill and rock bass, a nice channel cat and a few smallmouth. It was literally non stop all day!

Screenshot of LiveScope! All crappies! Every area we fished was like this!


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

Great job, that had to be a fun day. No rain down that way ? It poured here most of the morning.


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

What baits were working for you today? Were you casting or spider rigging?


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

talltim said:


> Great job, that had to be a fun day. No rain down that way ? It poured here most of the morning.


Yeah,it was a fun day! It rained on and off but no pouring rain.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

sixtyminutes said:


> What baits were working for you today? Were you casting or spider rigging?


We were jigging with minnows.


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

We were single pole fishing today. Just pulling up dropping minnow down. I also used a small hair jig tipped with a crappie nibble that worked just as good as minnow


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Livescope video of Alum today


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Great video, thanks for sharing.


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Great pic's.


----------



## Denis Baker (Oct 16, 2015)

that's some good fishTV!


----------



## kfi (Nov 11, 2013)

Good job guys. Nathan keeps working on me to buy LiveScope. Easy for him to say with no job except fishing... pretty cool stuff but not sure if my piggy-bank is ready to take the plunge.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dallaspaco (Feb 22, 2005)

Great job, again. Thanks for the information

Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## AKlo (Apr 19, 2016)

Great video, wow. It's helpful too to see that was 26' of water depth, with fish bunched up 10-16' suspended.

At least the crappie are in school, even if my kids aren't!!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Awesome video!


----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

Snyd said:


> Awesome video!


Hi there,
How did you boy's ball team do?
Have a good summer?
Sandra


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Sgirl said:


> Hi there,
> How did you boy's ball team do?
> Have a good summer?
> Sandra


Hid did really well and has now been picked up by an elite team which is playing just about every weekend this fall. Still hoping to get some fishing in but enjoying watching him play.


----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

Snyd said:


> Hid did really well and has now been picked up by an elite team which is playing just about every weekend this fall. Still hoping to get some fishing in but enjoying watching him play.



Yes enjoy these years while they last, they go so fast! Glad he is doing well, let us know if he has any games out this way. I could cheer for him. 
I am praying for a long fall. Wanted to get down to the lake a few times this summer but the heat kept me in. If you guys make it down this way give me a hollar. Take care.
Sandra


----------

